# Waterpump on 25hp Yammi 2 Smoke



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I have rebuilt my carbs and the motor runs like a top, but my pee doestn seem to be all that strong. I'm thinking I need to do a water pump job on it. How difficult is this and does anyone have any advice. Thanks!


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Not hard at all. If you can rebuild carbs, I think a waterpump change would be cakewalk. I just watched a YouTube video to get an idea of what I was getting into and then took the plunge. What helped me most was taking a picture after every single step of taking it apart, then put back together will new parts. Lemme know if you have other questions and I will try and help as much as possible.


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

Do yourself a favor and replace the tstat at the same time, use a complete water pump kit, not just an impeller and use Genuine Yamaha parts. Also when you have it apart blow out all water passages, tubes, and hoses the best you can with compressed air.  Boats.net has good prices if you are not close to a Yamaha Dealer. Oh and I always use some kind of anti-seize on the bolts.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

In addition to all that ^^^, while you have prop off, regrease the propellor shaft and all the splines you can get to. Grease is your best friend when it comes to salt, so don't be shy to slap a good amount of grease on any problematic areas.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'll order a kit and get to work... Poor baby is stuck in my garage in TX and might get some use during duck season, but more than likely won't get a ton more use till I'm back in Florida full time mid December


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEWtbNFHTss

Here is the video I followed to do my 100 hour maintenance on my Yamaha 70 2 Stroke. I understand he is working on a 4 stroke, but there is very minimal difference when I did mine. He is very detailed throughout this video and does a good job explaining why he does it his way.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

There is a little rubber grommet on the top of the waterpump that seals the waterpump outlet to brass tube. Make sure this rubber grommet is not dry rotted. If you dont know what I am talking about then go to boats.net and look at the schematic. 

Mine fell off and it took me along time to figure out why I only had pee at high RPM.

Change the thermostat too.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks all... do most of y'all get your kits from boats.net? Suggestions?


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

I usually get mine through a local marine shop, but I know a lot of people that order from the site frequently. You can also go through Yamaha's website, but may pay a premium if you do.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> Thanks all... do most of y'all get your kits from boats.net?  Suggestions?


I buy all my Yamaha parts online from Andy Jr at SIM Yamaha. Great folks to deal with and competitive prices.


----------



## "RockyG" (Aug 3, 2014)

Just changed the T-stat on my 97 25 Yam 2-smoke. The old one was stuck open and partially blocked with grass. Now she pees strong at idle and comes up to temp like she is supposed to. The previous owner allegedly just replaced the water pump, but I'm going to replace that this winter too just to be safe.


----------

